# CPT 58345 and modifier 50



## poonamsawant (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi ,

 I am getting repeated denials for cpt 58345 when billed with modifier 50, can some one help me out with this, so that I can get the payment for all my codes??

Thank you
Dr. Poonam


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 22, 2010)

Check with your payor...maybe they want rt/lt instead of -50.


----------

